

PHP Programmers: The Wordpress Joomla Trap - followmylee
http://www.pr.com/press-release/496171

======
frugalfirbolg
I've reached a very similar conclusion and for smaller pages that don't need
frequent updates I usually go with static HTML if possible, pre-rendering the
static HTML from templates during the build phase if there are many pages with
similar layouts. If the site really is meant to grow (lots of posts, many
items in inventory, etc) then a framework like Wordpress still makes sense,
but for a company landing page or a vanity site I don't see the need.

